# Genus Holothele



## GoTerps

A couple new shots I took today... first up is a juvenile _Holothele incei_ followed by a juvenile _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander"


_Holothele incei_ 






_Holothele_ sp. "Norte De Santander"


----------



## Goliath

Beautiful pictures and T's!  
Mike


----------



## manville

Very nice tarantulas and pictures as usual..


----------



## ChrisNCT

*T pics*

Wow...that Holothele incei has to be one of the most beautiful T's that I have ever seen!


----------



## becca81

WOW!  Gorgeous pictures!  I think I need to add another to my wish list...


----------



## moricollins

I'm green with envy because of that H. incei.

Mori


----------



## CIRE

WOW!!! Very nice indeed! How big do the H. incei get?


----------



## David Burns

They max out at about 2 1/2" to 3". Great little Ts.


----------



## GoTerps

Some pics I took this morning of a freshly molted ~2.5" _Holothele_ sp. "Norte De Santander". A really cool little spider that has a nice iridescence to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## galeogirl

Incredible spiders, thanks for posting those pics


----------



## tarcan

I second that, there should be the official Holothele thread!

Here are a couple of pictures of H. incei in the wild... I just love that species...

Enjoy

Martin


----------



## oblivion56

wow!looks almost like trechona venosa!


----------



## MUNG!!!

Incei has got to be my personal favorite species! They are so interesting, and for some reason, seem to be able to take down enormous prey... can't wait til it matures... I'd like to establish a whole minion of these things


----------



## Jakob

_Holothele shoemakeri_ adult female @ 3" 






_Holothele shoemakeri_ adult male @ 2.5" 






Later,

Jake


----------



## GoTerps

*Holothele sp.*

A freshly molted _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander"


----------



## shogun804

this is a gerat thread, my list keeps getting bigger and bigger  
ive heard that these T's web like crazy? any truth to this...


----------



## GoTerps

2 adult female _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander"
I love how the color on the carapace "bleeds" into the legs and abdomen.
I have some smaller juvenile specimens too, hopefully I'll get a male.

1st female












2nd female


----------



## siucfi

Wow those are some great looking T's!!! I am going to have to look into them for myself.


----------



## aaronrefalo

impresive...impresive.....hehe...i want one....someday iwould surly se some tarantulas in the wild....

Aaron


----------



## king7

very nice T's and my wishlist just got bigger to


----------



## arachnoking1234

pretty all i have to say


----------



## becca81

*Holothele shoemakeri*

Just got in yesterday (thank you, Jake!).  Fiesty little one.  When I offered it a couple of crickets, it tackled one and ended up on its back under some moss.  I'm not sure if it was a threat pose or what, but it held the position for about 5 minutes.

~2" female _Holothele shoemakeri_


----------



## P. Novak

very nice becca!!!! loving the pics and of course the spider!!!


----------



## cloud711

very nice t becca. i love the pic and the t. how big is it?


----------



## SilentMercury

I've never seen a pic of that species.       Thanks for posting.


----------



## tarcan

Nice pictures everyone, here are some of mine...


----------



## Scolopendra

ooo what specie is the one second from bottom?


----------



## GootySapphire

My H. Incei sling is pretty small, I cannot wait to see mine molt and get some coloring on it


----------



## moricollins

Scolopendra said:
			
		

> ooo what specie is the one second from bottom?


that'd be Holothele sp. "columbia" i believe, at least that's what it's labelled as on Martin's website, though i could very well be mistaken


----------



## brachy

HI
Huuu this pics are very beatuful. Great species. On the 4th pics is H incei ??? I never seen that nice incei when shi is it  .


----------



## memen49

Hey tarcan, what 's the species on the second pics?

She's beautiful ! Oh la la ...


----------



## tarcan

oups, I should have put the labelling, from top to buttom:

H. sp. Colombia / Norte de Santander
H. sp. French Guayana
H. sp. Venezuela / Tachira
H. sp. Colombia
H. sp. Venezuela / Aragua

Sorry

Martin


----------



## DragonMaiden

The striped one is gorgeous!!!    Is it easy to keep? Is it hardy, aggresssive  etc...  I want one of those!  WOW!  nice pix all around


----------



## Wadew

*Drooling over Pic's*

:worship: Great Pics people ,that's what keeps "T" keeping interesting .......So many to choose from............I am day dreaming of getting some Incei .


----------



## tarcan

DragonMaiden said:
			
		

> The striped one is gorgeous!!!    Is it easy to keep? Is it hardy, aggresssive  etc...  I want one of those!  WOW!  nice pix all around


Weither you are talking about H. incei or the undescribed species from Colombia, they are both hardy and easy to care for. Although I had one Colombian one attempting to bite me, compared to H. incei that it never happened. You will find H. incei a lot more easily.


----------



## brachy

Sorry of question. how big is this H. sp. Colombia ???


----------



## tarcan

brachy said:
			
		

> Sorry of question. how big is this H. sp. Colombia ???


The one that look a little like H. incei are about 4" or so, I have 5 females of that size, I think it might be their full grown size as some molted not too long ago and did not get much more size.

The Norte de Santander one gets really big and pretty massive, I was surprised when I have seen adult females, I thought mine were full grown, but they still have a lot to do! They can reach at least 5 to 6" legspan, hardly a dwarf species for sure.

Martin


----------



## brachy

Hi
I and my friend dicusion of size of this spider.The finaly We said 8-10cm. He saw male whats size was 7cm. I must  take this animal  .


----------



## GoTerps

*Holothele sp.*

This boy matured the other day... I have a female ready for him as soon as he starts making webs.

Ultimate male _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander"


----------



## moricollins

Juvenile Holothele sp. venezuela:


----------



## GoTerps

*H. incei*

CB Adult female _Holothele incei_


----------



## Jmadson13

Gotta love those H. incei, pardon me while I drool:drool:


----------



## CedrikG

*holothele incei*

beautifull little fella, about 1 1/2 inch


----------



## matty J

Nice, shot of her. Its a great lookin' spider. I also like the Holothele sp. colombia-norte desantander. Xheck it out!!!


----------



## aaronrefalo

NICE BURROW TO!!!.....

Aaron


----------



## vulpina

Great looking T!!  I need to get one of these.

Andy


----------



## P. Novak

oh wow! what a coloration! i love it!!!


----------



## Mattyb

Lovely :clap: 

You take wonderful pics.


-Matty


----------



## CedrikG

thx all  mucho apreciate


----------



## fleshstain

very nice T....i've been trying to get one of these for a few months now and haven't had any luck....nice pic too....


----------



## moricollins

Recently molted H. incei spiderling:


----------



## GoTerps

*Eggsac*

_Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander" with eggsac  

Eggsac was laid ~50 days after mating.


----------



## CedrikG

Very nice Goterps :worship: 

_Holothele incei sling_


----------



## becca81

_Holothele incei_ - ~1.5"


----------



## GoTerps

*Holothele sp. "Tachira"*

Here's a group of 1st-instar _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander".


----------



## eman

Sweet!  Nice work!


----------



## Twysted

My Holothele  incei


----------



## Twysted

One more


----------



## GoTerps

*Double clutch*

The _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander" pictured above with her 1st eggsac has doubled clutched.  I suspected this was going to happen from her incredible appetite after taking her first sac.  

The offspring from her first eggsac have all gone 2nd-instar over the past few days... and I just discovered her with this 2nd eggsac today.  

Below are a couple pics of her with the 2nd eggsac.


----------



## MRL

Wow you're good. Congrats!


----------



## Vogelspinnen

Hey *GoTerps* - Eric that's AWESOME!!! Congrats -- You've really got a "T" thumb! I'll definitely be wanting some when they're ready.   

Good luck, Gabe


----------



## tarcan

A few pictures of different species... 

First, a male H. incei drinking

Second, female H. incei with her babies... funny things is that we removed those babies quite a few months ago and a few weeks ago, Amanda found some more babies we had forgotten, all doing well in a corner of the females enclosure!

Third, a young female H. sp. "Aragua"

Martin


----------



## tarcan

And a few more...

Two first pictures of and Holothele sp. from Colombia...

And last, but certainly not least, an Holothele sp. from French Guyana... my favourite! Fast as hell, quite difficult to have her stay still for a few pictures!

Martin


----------



## tarcan

Ah well, while I am at it...

First, H. incei in it's natural habitat...

Second... a picture of probably the most expensive H. incei condominiums in Trinidad... wonder why?? look at the last pictures... they have the best view to the sea of the island!!!   

And for those of you who still do not have H. incei at home and wonder if you should... YOU SHOULD! It is simply one of the coolest species you can get as far as I am concerned!

Take care

Martin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins

Martin, as always, AMAZING pictures.  Now, when can I get some of the last two species pictured (columbia and french guyana) 

Mori


----------



## tarcan

moricollins said:
			
		

> Martin, as always, AMAZING pictures.  Now, when can I get some of the last two species pictured (columbia and french guyana)
> 
> Mori


Mori,

As long as you do not hold your breath, you might have a chance!  

Take care

Martin


----------



## eman

Wow!  Very cool pictures Martin.  Merci!


----------



## tarcan

Mature male H.incei... matured in 8 months in our communal tank...


----------



## tarcan

Speaking of communal tank, I decided to take a few pics tonight (yes Mori, after I do not know how many months you asked me for those!)... this species never fails to amaze me!

Put out a few arrows, but there are way more specimens in there, they do not show out all atthe same time...

The quality is crappy, sorry... but I still thought they were relatively interesting.

Martin


----------



## Bearo

Wow :} 
All that webbing looks like fog hehe
I must try this


----------



## moricollins

Nice set up martin, only took you 2 months to get some pictures  


Mori


----------



## BEN-V

Photos de biotopes : géniales !
Ton bac avec les incei en communauté : Excellent !

Bravo, vraiment !

BEN


----------



## GoTerps

*H. incei mating*

_Holothele incei_ mating







Eric


----------



## sammyp

God, those Norte de santanders are incredibly beutiful spiders! def. on my wishlist now! Well done for breeding them too, Goterps


----------



## stooka

WOW i love this genus,brilliant pics every1.


----------



## Andros666

GoTerps said:
			
		

> _Holothele incei_ mating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric



you know you haven`t par of h.incei !! you`ve got a par from genus nemesidae!
h.incei have light striper before foot


----------



## GoTerps

> *Originally posted by Andros666*
> you know you haven`t par of h.incei !! you`ve got a par from genus nemesidae!
> h.incei have light striper before foot


Oh really?   Dagonit!  All this time I thought it was a theraphosid!! 

Nemesiidae is a family BTW, not a genus.

Eric


----------



## Vogelspinnen

*Holothele sp - ID Help Please*

Hi All, Just did a trade for this Tarantula represented as *Holothele sp Columbia*. Its abdomen is bald and pretty funky looking - I've never seen a Tarantula missing 90% of its hair. 

I'd appreciate help with ideas as to which *Holothele* species it may be.








All The Best, Gabe


----------



## ShadowBlade

Here is my Holothele incei, 'Emerald' (Duh):wall:


----------



## GoTerps

> Hi All, Just did a trade with finman31 for this Tarantula represented as Holothele sp Columbia. Its abdomen is bald and pretty funky looking - I've never seen a Tarantula missing 90% of its hair


Gabe,

This could easily be a very beat up specimen of what I've pictured in this thread as sp. "Norte de Santander" (Columbia).  May or may not be the same as sp. "Tachira" (Venezuela).

Eric


----------



## DR zuum

Vogelspinnen said:
			
		

> Hi All, Just did a trade with finman31 for this Tarantula represented as *Holothele sp Columbia*. Its abdomen is bald and pretty funky looking - I've never seen a Tarantula missing 90% of its hair.
> 
> I'd appreciate help with ideas as to which *Holothele* species it may be.
> 
> 
> 
> All The Best, Gabe


Bro can you get me a closer shot of the abdomen that looks a lot like a fungal infection i saw a few yrs back on a hap.A tight shot of the posterior region of the abdomen and the pedicel would be helpful.But regardless thats not a T that should have been sold,traded,or whatever.


----------



## Vogelspinnen

@ Goterps

@ DR zuum


I agree it's pretty beat up looking and wasn't doing too well when it got here today. I'm just now realizing the abdomen has black blotches - DR zuum I agree it does look like it could be a fungal infection. I moved it to an isolated area away from my spider room. I'll get better pics of its abdomen tomorrow.

All The Best, Gabe


----------



## hamfoto

Gabe,

hey, is it a mature male?  I have a mature male B. angustum whose abdomen is really bald and he has some spots like that on it...he is also losing his hair on his legs too.  I was guessing that it is just a product of getting really old...if it is a mature male, that would be my guess.

Chris


----------



## Gigas

Vogelspinnen said:
			
		

> Hi All, Just did a trade for this Tarantula represented as *Holothele sp Columbia*. Its abdomen is bald and pretty funky looking - I've never seen a Tarantula missing 90% of its hair.
> 
> I'd appreciate help with ideas as to which *Holothele* species it may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The Best, Gabe


WTH he looks like hes been rolled aroung in a fire


----------



## priZZ

*Hi,*

a bit more healthy spider...







* 0.1 _Holothele incei_ (F. O. P.-Cambridge, 1898)


----------



## tarcan

moricollins said:
			
		

> Now, when can I get some of the last two species pictured (columbia and french guyana) Mori


Mori, 

It is now in the hands of the spider god, at least for the Colombian one! So start your prayers.

Take care

Martin


----------



## brachy

Hi

Congratulations! :worship:  This is one of my favourite spider. Its colouraTION IS EXCELLENT. How big is it ?


----------



## Philth

*Holothele incei*

I love breeding this spiecies.  They don't waste anytime, right to the point. Male on loan from KJE.


----------



## Philth

13 days later and this female has a eggsac already .  I cant believe it.  She most likley made this sac a few days ago, egg laying prob was 10-11 days after breeding.  How cool !


----------



## MRL

Philth said:
			
		

> 13 days later and this female has a eggsac already .  I cant believe it.  She most likley made this sac a few days ago, egg laying prob was 10-11 days after breeding.  How cool !


Dude that's awesome! Congrats 

Is it the small one that was at the store?

edit.. nevermind she don't look small


----------



## GoTerps

Congrats Tom!

I just opened up an _H. incei_ eggsac this morning  







Eric


----------



## GailC

Cute slings I need about 5 for a communal project. Let me know if you are selling.


----------



## KJE

How many days did you wait to open the sac?  They are so cute!


----------



## Andros666

GoTerps, hmmm, why do you have above 70 (?) when I`ve got only 14 :-( In Poland we all have small cocoons.
waldo, I`ve got 5 in group, from my cocoon, nice view


----------



## GoTerps

Hi Andros666,


> GoTerps, hmmm, why do you have above 70 (?) when I`ve got only 14 :-( In Poland we all have small cocoons


Eggsacs break 100 quite frequently.  And females often double clutch.

Hi KJE,


> How many days did you wait to open the sac?


Don't know when the eggsac was laid, so I can't tell.  Females typically lay the eggsac within 3-weeks after mating.  Spiderlings often emerge around 1-month later... ready to eat!

Eric


----------



## tarcan

Holothele sanguiniceps spiderling


----------



## zLOST

*sp. "Norte de Santander"*



baby


----------



## GoTerps

Holothele sp. "Carabobo"






Holothele sp. "Aragua"






Eric


----------



## BooYaKa

Holothele incei adult female


----------



## Philth

_H. incei_


----------



## Anomalia

*My H.incei*

H.incei (101)


----------



## Philth

wow, you win.  nice job.


----------



## GoTerps

> wow, you win. nice job.


But you can hope to win round two  

Eric


----------



## syndicate

lots of babys around :clap:


----------



## Anomalia

**

Thx.    

My female  (2,3 cm in body, NZ 03)


----------



## becca81

_Holothele shoemakeri_ - female - 2.25"


----------



## tarcan

Becca, nice one, I am quite jealous! Is this relatively fresh molted?


----------



## becca81

tarcan said:
			
		

> Becca, nice one, I am quite jealous! Is this relatively fresh molted?


No, actually I think she's in pre-molt.  She's refused food for about a month now, so I'm hoping for a molt sometime in the very near future.


----------



## tarcan

becca81 said:
			
		

> No, actually I think she's in pre-molt.  She's refused food for about a month now, so I'm hoping for a molt sometime in the very near future.


Cannot wait to see the new pics then!


----------



## GoTerps

*H. sanguiniceps*

_Holothele sanguiniceps_






Eric


----------



## lychas

how big do these get, what size would they be at 5th instar?


----------



## BooYaKa

Holothele sp. Norte de Santander:


Holothele sp. Tachira:


----------



## tarcan

Amanda whitnessed mating in our communal set up. Some males have matured and are mating with the females... doing nothing, breeding on it's own... I like that! Let's see if some babies will be produced, I really hope so!

Martin


----------



## Lorgakor

Martin, has anything come of your mating of _Holothele sp. "Columbia"_?


----------



## syndicate

tarcan said:
			
		

> Amanda whitnessed mating in our communal set up. Some males have matured and are mating with the females... doing nothing, breeding on it's own... I like that! Let's see if some babies will be produced, I really hope so!
> 
> Martin


wow so siblings are mating together??


----------



## tarcan

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Martin, has anything come of your mating of _Holothele sp. "Columbia"_?


Yes, one dead female :wall: :wall: :wall:  two other females are mated, but no eggsacs in sight at this time.

Syndicate, that is not uncommon, some breedings are made with siblings sometimes.

Take care

Martin


----------



## Lorgakor

Oi! That's a bummer Martin! Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for the other two. Well, not that that will do much but I'll do it anyway! 
It would be very nice to see these on your list one day.


----------



## antoine

my trip in guadeloupe to see rain forest, _Holothele sulfurensis_ and it country





the specimen


----------



## tarcan

Very nice Antoine, thanks for sharing!

Martin


----------



## Camberwell

H.incei







Camberwell


----------



## tarcan

It is now official, we are at 2nd generation captive inside out communal tank... we did not introduce and "foreign" males, they matured inside the tank and mated with the females that were there.

Amanda found some little babies at the entrance of the burrow. The burrow is quite deep and filled with little guys. The female has been feeding them like the good mother that she is...

Here are the pics.

Martin


----------



## sammyp

I'm really impressed with that set-up! Well done! How big is the tank? And are those Norte de Santander?


----------



## Texas Blonde

Wow!  Congratulations Martin and Amanda, thats amazing!  What size tank is that, and how many adults do you have living in it?  Very very cool.


----------



## tarcan

Sorry, it is H. incei

The size of the terra is 36" long X 18" high X 13"wide

Unfortunatly we do not really know how many adults are in there, we would need to remove them all from the tank. So far we had about 6 or 7 males mature in there. But the females, I am really not sure...

Take care

Martin


----------



## Gigas

Wow, amazing viv ! very nice communal project!, has it run smoothely or were there some things you would have done different?


----------



## tarcan

Gigus, the only thing I would have done if I would have been remotly intelligent is that I would have counted how many babies I originally put in there... ah well...

The rest went fine, we basically let it go as is, fed them once a week by throwing a bunch of crikets in there, cleaned the window once in a while, but basically have not much maintenance in it.

Take care

Martin


----------



## Gigas

Well i'm sure someone out their has a eggsac waiting to hatch, i may try something similar with 5 inceis, What size were the T's whe you put them in?


----------



## tarcan

I justput the whole eggsac as soon as it hatched


----------



## Pyst

Martin this has to be one of the coolest setups I've seen. Makes me want to try it....badly. Is that just a bunch of large cork bark pieces ? Very nice indeed.

-Mike


----------



## Gigas

Another question Tarcan, how long has it been since  the sac was dropped in the tank till the hatching of the second sac?


----------



## tarcan

We put cork bark a lot of earth and some artificial plants.

We created the set up last year in July, the eggsac probably hatched a week ago as the slings are feeding


----------



## tarcan

Holothele sp. Aragua female


----------



## syndicate

man that communal setup is awesome.any special lid on that so the slings couldnt escape?


----------



## tarcan

Syndicate... humm it is actually funny that you point that out... there is only an aquarium style lid on it and when I introduced the slings I did not think they could escape not being strong enough to lift the lid... well I was proven wrong as a few evening later I kept finding babies H. incei all over the place!

I taped the whole thing to make sure they could not escape and piled a bunch of dictionaries on the small lid, did not have any problem since then!

Take care

Martin


----------



## tarcan

Here are a few more pics of mommy letting the babies out for some fresh air!


----------



## syndicate

lol thanks for the reply!im loving your setup.must be great watching them all do there thing.


----------



## TheNatural

wow, thats a very very nice set up.
Have you ever tryed any communal tank before with any other especie?

Congrats man!!


----------



## tarcan

The Natural...

No not really... the reason why I tried this one is that I observed them being quite "communal" in their natural environnement in Trinidad...

I tried once with C. elegans... ended up with a really fat one, but I had not put them in a huge enclosure, I had just put ten in a delicup... I will probably try again with C. elegans since I always have them in abondance.

Take care

Martin


----------



## SOAD

how big is she Martin? do you know the lifespan of h.incei?


----------



## P. Novak

So I take it that H. incei is a very communal species?? How many specimens do you think I could fit in a 10 gallon?


----------



## syndicate

prob a good amount since there so small


----------



## P. Novak

Can they live together throughout their lives?


----------



## tarcan

SOAD, maybe 3" legspan, not sure how long they live

Novak, in a 10 gallon, a bunch of slings, but I doubt more then 2 to 3 adult females would be able to live in it...

Here is another picture... this time the female pretends to be a wolfspider carrying a baby on her abdomen!


----------



## Sadistik




----------



## becca81

_Holothele sp._ "Norte de Santander"

About 1" - Freshly Molted


----------



## HuonHengChai

Now i wanna try a communal setup so badly


----------



## GoTerps

_Holothele_ sp. "Aragua"







_Holothele sanguiniceps_ from Isla Margarita






Eric


----------



## becca81

Freshly molted female _Holothele shoemakeri_ - somewhere around 3"


----------



## syndicate

nice shots!theres a great article about holothele in the new bts journal


----------



## GoTerps

Female _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander"













Subadult _Holothele_ sp. "Aragua"






Eric


----------



## ZOKU

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## tarcan

The joys of the communal set up...

Tonight I walked by the terra and noticed something not normal...

There they were, two gay mature males H. incei going at it... they tried to mate for at least 10 minutes...

Picture one shows our lovely couple having fun... :wall: :wall: 

Picture two shows the overall view of the terra, to the left the two males having fun, in the middle a third male wondering why he is not getting any action, to the right a fourth male doing what he is supposed to do, mating a female (the female is in her burrow and we cannot see it on the picture).

Picture three, once the two males decided it was not fun enough they tried for a threesome with the third lonely one...  just kidding, they did not do anything after that...

Martin


----------



## stooka

:clap: excellent.Did you lose many spiders with the communial setup?i would love to do it myself.Ive done pokies communially but H.incei i havent.Love these little guys though so wanna try them communially.


----------



## tarcan

I have whitnessed some eating each other once in a while. But I cannot say how many I lost as I did not count in the first place, just dumped a whole eggsac in there. Now they have also bred on their own, so there are new babies walking around as well.

Martin


----------



## brachy

Hi

I make now this group breeding too. It is very interesting. I have more species in group.


----------



## moricollins

Holothele sp "Venezuela/Aragua" Immature male:


----------



## kurisute_hasu

Tarcan- Do you think other Holothele sp. are communal or just incei?

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## GoTerps

Hi kurisute_hasu,



> Tarcan- Do you think other Holothele sp. are communal or just incei?


I know this wasn't directed at me, but I'll contribute anyway.

I recently had the opportunity to observe/photograph many _Holothele_ sp. on St. John (probably _H. shoemakeri_).  I found many specimens (Adult females, males, and juveniles) all living under the same logs/rocks.... all basically sharing the same webbed structures.... some even sharing "burrows". 

I would be surprised not to find this with the mainland Holothele as well... but that's next years trip  

Eric


----------



## tarcan

I had the chance to observe 6 different Holothele sp. in the wild so far and I have only noticed H. incei to be found sometimes in good concentration together. But even with H. incei, I only observed that in areas where the vegetation is more sparse. Inside the forest, I always found specimens scattered.

For the other species I never found some close to one another, but then again the forest is so dense and so many hiding places it is hard to find anything at all. Specially that they do not web like H. incei do. H. incei is easy to spot from your car if you pay remotly attention! LOL

Here are two pictures of a Holothele sp. from French Guyana.

Martin


----------



## tarcan

Interesting observation Eric, I am "surprised"... Amanda and I had so much trouble finding H. sanguiniceps in Trinidad it was discouraging. I "expected" all the non-patterned similar looking Holothele spp. (sp. Aragua, NDS, Tachira, Carabobo, H. sanguiniceps, etc.) to behave the same and be very isolated specimens.

Did the ones you found seemed to "live" like NDS or Aragua lives in captivity (not much silk, no borrow, etc.)

Martin


----------



## anderstd

How many T's do you think you have had in your community at the height of its population?


----------



## tarcan

well, I cannot really tell... it was not very scientific, I dumped a whole eggsac... eggsacs from H. incei usually have about 80 babies in them, at least pretty all the ones I hatched here was the case.

Community or communal is not really a good word, but not sure what else to use. They marely tolerate a bit more each other and the size of the terrarium dictates how many females there will be. I think there might be 3 to 5 females max. left in there which is not much.

Martin


----------



## anderstd

Still it had to be a pretty interesting experiment. When it came to feeding did you just drop in a couple dozen crickets and let the frenzy happen.


----------



## tarcan

Yep! That is the most interesting part. Until recently the female was still feeding the babies. I think there has been a second sac since then, but I am not certain.


----------



## CedrikG

Interesting stuff Martin i'll have to come and check that 

Edit : that gay mating is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## anderstd

How large a setup do you use for that many T's?


----------



## ShadowBlade

It would have been more interesting if those two males were actually fighting...

-Sean


----------



## GoTerps

Hi Martin,



> Did the ones you found seemed to "live" like NDS or Aragua lives in captivity (not much silk, no borrow, etc.)


None had real burrows, but they did have some silken tunnels... much more silk than what we see from Venezuelan/Columbian non-patterned stock in captivity.  

In certain areas, literally every single rock and log had _Holothele_ under it.  In fact, I counted at least 28 _Holothele_ and 13 _Cyrtopholis_ within 30 feet of my "tent" (and that's only counting larger specimens).

Eric


----------



## tarcan

GoTerps said:


> In certain areas, literally every single rock and log had _Holothele_ under it.  In fact, I counted at least 28 _Holothele_ and 13 _Cyrtopholis_ within 30 feet of my "tent" (and that's only counting larger specimens).


Damn! I wish it was like that everywhere! Looks like you hit the jackpot!

Thanks for the info

Martin


----------



## brachy

Hi

One H. incei from my study group.


----------



## tarcan

Holothele sp. Guyane Française


----------



## GoTerps

Hi Martin,

They remind me a lot of "Aragua", beautiful spiders.  

If you have the chance to take photos of the spermathecae please email to me!

Eric


----------



## tarcan

Eric,

They look really alike, in fact I was a bit surprised when I found it.

I am not sure yet if it is a female, I did not check the molt yet, will let you know.

Martin


----------



## Sceptic

How fast does _*Holothele sp. Norte De Santander*_ grow from 1.instar to adult? I am concerned in males and females both.


----------



## Tuotatis

Hi!

About 2 years.


----------



## P. Novak

Martin I think you should post some updates on your Holothele incei group! :}


----------



## John Apple

*Holothele sp. 'Tachira'*

After 47 days being bred, she finally did her thing. Even with a back lag missing she was able to do a sac.


----------



## tarcan

GoTerps said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> They remind me a lot of "Aragua", beautiful spiders.
> 
> If you have the chance to take photos of the spermathecae please email to me!
> 
> Eric


Eric,

Will not be possible as it is a mature male now.

Novak, there is not much to update on the H.incei tank, all is doing good in there, but nothing really new happening.

Take care

Martin


----------



## P. Novak

tarcan said:


> Eric,
> 
> Will not be possible as it is a mature male now.
> 
> Novak, there is not much to update on the H.incei tank, all is doing good in there, but nothing really new happening.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Martin


Aw, I just wanted to see more pictures of that gorgeous setup and colony. :drool:


----------



## tarcan

Actually, I just noticed that another sac hatched in there, a little army of slings are walking out of the mother's burrow!

Will try to take pics some other time

Martin


----------



## P. Novak

tarcan said:


> Actually, I just noticed that another sac hatched in there, a little army of slings are walking out of the mother's burrow!
> 
> Will try to take pics some other time
> 
> Martin


Oh sweet! Can't wait! How big are the slings from last hatching now?


----------



## Doezsha

tarcan said:


> It is now official, we are at 2nd generation captive inside out communal tank... we did not introduce and "foreign" males, they matured inside the tank and mated with the females that were there.
> 
> Amanda found some little babies at the entrance of the burrow. The burrow is quite deep and filled with little guys. The female has been feeding them like the good mother that she is...
> 
> Here are the pics.
> 
> Martin


awesome set up tarcan:clap:


----------



## tarcan

Thanks for the comments.

Novak, the slings from the first sac are now close if not more then 1"

Here is a crappy picture of the new sac that hatched.

Martin


----------



## Shayna

I just got Bedtime today, a "Norte de Santander".






(Got it from Martin )


----------



## P. Novak

tarcan said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Novak, the slings from the first sac are now close if not more then 1"
> 
> Here is a crappy picture of the new sac that hatched.
> 
> Martin



Aw I can see the little cuties. Thanks for posting!


----------



## tarcan

Took a few pictures of various species tonight, one of them was the H. sp. Colombia.


----------



## syndicate

very nice!


----------



## P. Novak

tarcan said:


> Took a few pictures of various species tonight, one of them was the H. sp. Colombia.


Wow that species is gorgeous! How rare are they?


----------



## insectoman

Novak said:


> Wow that species is gorgeous! How rare are they?


very rare in the hobby! only a few breeders have them.

regards,
Benoît


----------



## P. Novak

insectoman said:


> very rare in the hobby! only a few breeders have them.
> 
> regards,
> Benoît


Figured, I really must get my hands on some though. Such a gorgeous T!


----------



## kreuz

wow...these are all really great pictures! :clap: 
I would have a question concerning the size of all those different species because I haven't found information on that.
I only own h. incei, which I love for being so small. how large are the other species are they also small?
at least for H. sp. Norte de santander I know know that they are quiet large!
Would be great if somebody can give me some information on that!


----------



## GoTerps

Here are comparison images of 2 _Holothele_ sp. "Norte de Santander" spiderlings.  

They are siblings, and both are at 4th instar.

The image on top shows a "normal" spiderling.  The image on bottom shows a "light" specimen.  

5-10% of the 4 eggsacs I've hatched of this species show the "light" coloration.  For the first few instars, they show absolutely no coloration at all.  At 4th instar they put on a little coloration, especially on the carapace.  The abdomen still lacks all coloration, while even 2nd instar "normal" specimens show the blue sheen on the abdomen.

Also, the overall habitus of the spiders is different.  Especially the size of the carapace.

None of these slings tend to do very well, and most die... although admittedly I haven't given them enough attention.  I'm going to baby a few as best I can.     

_Holothele_ sp. "NdS" normal specimen






_Holothele_ sp. "NdS" light specimen






Eric


----------



## GoTerps

Female _Holothele_ sp. "Aragua"







Eric


----------



## GailC

3" female H. incei


----------



## ton

*H.incei*


----------



## Philth

_Holothele_ sp. carabobo


----------



## GoTerps

Carapace shot of an ultimate male _Holothele_ sp. "Aragua"







Eric


----------



## R.HENNING

Nice photo ! Eric,
So does this mean spiderlings down the road ?
If not still a cool looking male.:clap: :clap:


----------



## Philth

_Holothele_ sp. carabobo ultimate male.


----------



## tarcan

Immature male Holothele sanguiniceps


----------



## fartkowski

I think these guys are very underated

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele "Norte de Santander"


----------



## GoTerps

A young _Holothele_ sp. "Aragua" with eggsac.







Eric


----------



## Chruňo

*H. incei*

My lil' Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele "Norte de Santander"


----------



## GoTerps

A young female _Holothele sanguiniceps_ from Isla Margarita.







Eric


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## GoTerps

Female _Holothele shoemakeri_













Eric


----------



## tarcan

Very nice one Eric,

Any hopes that you will breed this species?

Take care

Martin


----------



## patotxiki




----------



## fartkowski

H incei


----------



## fartkowski

H incei


----------



## GoTerps

_Holothele_ sp. "NdS" female







Eric


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele sp. "Carabobo"


----------



## Philth

*Holothele sp. "NdS"*

Beautiful "NDS" Eric , I just got my first eggsac from your offspring.

She's just a little one...





Later, Tom


----------



## GoTerps

Philth said:


> I just got my first eggsac from your offspring.


Cool!  That's nice to see 

Eric


----------



## BoBaZ

2x young incei :


----------



## tarcan

Spiderling


----------



## tarcan

Wow, I had to dig this thread at the 5th page... this should be considered a punishable sin for such a great genus to be that far!

Anyhow, this guy finally matured... H. sanguiniceps that Amanda found as a baby in Trinidad.

Take care

Martin


----------



## Oasis Inverts

Our freshly molted female...


----------



## meyken

Hi,

here some pics from a color varietion of Holothele incei.

























More info about these spiders here:
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=13303

Michael


----------



## Philth

*Holothele incei*







[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lxLIqbQxNaQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lxLIqbQxNaQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Later, Tom


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## ph0bia

Awesome pictures to all! H.Incei is a beautiful species and one I've been trying to get hold of for a long time. Don't suppose any of you are selling? 

Seriously loving the communal setup, I love the spiders that do more webbing, it's got an eerie, ethereal beauty about it.


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele sp "carabobo"


----------



## xhexdx




----------



## BoBaZ

1 st female, I oprn eggsack today and there is 100+ spiderslings



2 nd female (gravid)




Group photo 



This is Holothele sp. isla de margarita


----------



## tarcan

another H. sp. "Carabobo"


----------



## GoTerps

tarcan said:


> another H. sp. "Carabobo"


Nice Martin.

My "Carabobo" kept eating their eggsacs (like 6 eggsacs eaten)... but I have one now that I pulled as soon as I saw it... hopefully it works out.

Eric


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele sp "carabobo"


----------



## BoBaZ

incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei mature male.


----------



## Morkelsker

Holothele incei


----------



## Harrod

Holothele incei
Produced a sac about 2 weeks back.


----------



## pinktoe23

Holothele culebrae mature female


----------



## syndicate

_Holothele incei _
(Female with eggsack)


----------



## tarcan

Chris, what the heck are you doing with an american species? I am a little dissapointed in you! 

Congrats on the sac

Martin


----------



## syndicate

haha!Hey its your fault actually!After seeing that sweet communal tank you got I had to try one myself..Unfortunately it didn't work out to well and only a male and female survived.But looks like if this go's right I will have another chance ;]
-Chris


----------



## Endagr8




----------



## DDaake

Holothele sp. Peru


----------



## varanidfan

H. incei


----------



## Sundan

Nice T 

How are the Incei in communals, do you see any of them or are they hiding mostly ?


----------



## robd

Incredible pic, Scott. I love it.


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Holothele incei "gold"


----------



## James Quinton

some stunning pics, heres my H.incei....


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

H.incei MM


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## AbraxasComplex

So my Holothele sp. Columbia (The Bumble Bee) juveniles came in today. The pics do not do them justice. They truly do make the Holothele incei look like they've been dusted with dirt.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Whoa, those are really neat looking.  Wasn't aware of this variant. Cool stuff.


----------



## Endagr8

AbraxasComplex, you are *very* fortunate to own that gorgeous species. I'm envious. :drool:


----------



## syndicate

_Holothele incei_


----------



## crawltech

One of my new H. incei...


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## BoBaZ

Holothele NDS


----------



## JOE P

*Holothele sp.*

breeding this species was quite interesting, courtship lasted some time, he''d move in she''d back off, she'd move in he'd back off and so on...


----------



## seanbond

g luck with the mating and nice setup!


----------



## Offkillter

beautiful species :worship:


----------



## Sundan

H.Incei MM ;


----------



## acidorange

H.incei 0.0.3


----------



## BoBaZ

incei



gold


----------



## acidorange

More of mine 3 H.incei

#1












#2












#3


----------



## acidorange

Few more pics of H.incei


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Recent pic of my communal _Holothele incei_ tank:






_Holothele sp. Colombia_ freshly molted adult female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

AbraxasComplex said:


> _Holothele sp. Colombia_


She's gorgeous!


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Protectyaaaneck said:


> She's gorgeous!


I only have 31 of them. 

I need to start the breeding factory up.


----------



## JanPhilip

Protectyaaaneck said:


> She's gorgeous!


+1 on that! I have to get some Holothele soon.


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni*


----------



## Endagr8

Swarming roach:


----------



## Christoffer

I freaking LOVE this genus! Beautiful pictures!

I have a communal setup ready for holothele spp so if anyone have a group for sale tell me!  I live in Norway


----------



## Endagr8




----------



## Endagr8

A little video:
[YOUTUBE]SrfGfR7fgj8[/YOUTUBE]
I feel like these guys are underrepresented considering how often they are discussed.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Haha, awesome vid man.


----------



## Christoffer

Whats the name of the song? My little sister went crazy about it! ^^


----------



## Endagr8

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Haha, awesome vid man.


 Thanks Jason! 


Christoffer said:


> Whats the name of the song? My little sister went crazy about it! ^^


Joey Deluxe - Itsy Bitsy Spider


----------



## Christoffer

Got my first holothele spp today!!  0.0.5 incei slings/juveniles  Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Christoffer

Christoffer said:


> Got my first holothele spp today!!  0.0.5 incei slings/juveniles  Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Endagr8




----------



## Endagr8

Don't hesitate to let me know if my pictures are getting boring/repetitive!


----------



## Christoffer

I love them. 

Whats up with all the cockroaches?


----------



## Endagr8

Christoffer said:


> I love them.
> 
> Whats up with all the cockroaches?


Food for mommy and babies! 

If you're wondering why they're all on their backs, I prefer to feed pre-killed prey to these guys.


----------



## Petross

*Holothele sp. Isla Margarita 0,1*



Now just wait for mature male.


----------



## Christoffer

Endagr8 said:


> Food for mommy and babies!
> 
> If you're wondering why they're all on their backs, I prefer to feed pre-killed prey to these guys.


How do you pre-kill them? I cut their head of with scizzors so that they wont burry themselves under ground


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni - Juvenile Females*

Female #1







Female #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikebannon

GoTerps said:


> CB Adult female _Holothele incei_


 really nice picture of that H. incei


----------



## LucasNorth

Holothele sp. colombia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Holothele rondoni - Juvenile*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Holothele incei_






Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robotponys

:wall::wall::wall: I saw a few "Trinidad olive brown" and "green" at a recent reptile show.  I'm certain the green was h. Incei. I could have a communal right now!  The next show is much bigger (white plains) so hopefully I can find some. Hopefully I can even be allowed to get more.


----------



## Obli

_Holothele _sp. Táchira adult female


























little _Holothele sanguiniceps_








1,0 _Holothele _sp. Norte de Santander




















0,1 _Holothele incei_




















young _Holothele incei_ gold

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth

Incredible pics once again! thanks for sharing!  :worship:

Later, Tom


----------



## mcluskyisms

I second what Tom said, as always outstanding photos Anna!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice pictures! I'm really digging the Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander".  What a beautiful spider!


----------



## Christoffer

Holothele incei successfull mating 









































Hope you like it and hope its not too many pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christoffer

She laid a sac approximately 3 weeks after this mating


----------



## LucasNorth

H sp. colombia (right) vs, H. incei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Condog4

H. Incei slings!


----------



## Alltheworld601

Holothele incei sling still with sling coloration!


----------



## Domenico

05/2012



11/2012

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Holothele rondoni_


later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Obli

_H. incei_ "gold", nymphs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl

Holy cow! I never would've guessed this genus has such crazy beautiful colors! Thanks for the awesome pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## c.h.esteban

Ischnocolinae (cf. Holothele) sp. BOLIVAR

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Holothele sanguiniceps.


Holothele incei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

H. incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

*Holothele incei molted again*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattias

*Holothele incei communal*

A few pics of my H. incei communal. 
I'm hoping to breed them in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Holothele sericea_ (Ischnocolinae sp. Dominican Republic)


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Coconana

*0.1.0 Holothele *(_is it Neoholothele now?_)* Incei *... Sitting at the mouth of her kill cave, a few seconds before wrestling a dubia.


----------



## BaphometDL50

Coconana said:


> *0.1.0 Holothele *(_is it Neoholothele now?_)* Incei *... Sitting at the mouth of her kill cave, a few seconds before wrestling a dubia.


yes,now is Neoholothele incei.


----------



## BaphometDL50

Neoholothele incei adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IsraelMS

_Neoholothele incei_ closeup. Adult female.


----------



## sdsnybny

Holothele sanguiniceps


----------

